# تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2007)

انك لا تستطيع ان تصل مرة واحدة الى ما وصلة القديسون فى سنوات عديدة لذلك اتبع التدرج الاتى :-
1- ضع لنفسك صلاة قصيرة تناسبك ويمكنك ان ترددها كثيرا من اعماقك معبرا بها عن مشاعرك الخاصة .​
2- استخدم هذة الصلاة فى اوقات فراغك لتشغل بها نفسك فلا تشرد افكارك فى التافهات او فيما لا يليق من خطايا وهكذا تكسب فائدة مزدوجة : الصلاة وايضا مقاومة الافكار وتشغل وقتك فيما ينفعك روحيا .

3- اشغل عقلك بالصلاة اثناء وجودك وسط اناس يتكلمون كلاما لا علاقة لة بخلاص نفسك ولا تستفيد منة وفى نفس الوقت يحرجك ان تنسحب من الوجود معهم فلا اقل من ان تكون موجودا بجسدك اما قلبك فهو منشغل مع الله فى الصلاة دون ان يشعر احد 

4- يمكنك ايضا ان تنشغل بهذة الصلوات اثناء ركوبك طرق المواصلات او اثناء انتظارك لها او انت فى انتظار لاى احد وهذا فى نفس الوقت ينقذك من القلق ومن الملل .

5- يمكن ان تتلو هذة الصلاة القصيرة المتكررة اثناء جلوسك على المائدة لتناول الطعام حتى تعطى غذاء لروحك اثناء تناول جسدك لغذائة و فى نفس الوقت تحفظ اداب المائدة .

6- وان كلمك احد اثناء تلاوة هذة الصلوات فلا تتجاهلة وتصمت وتسبب لنفسك اشكالا انما رد علية فى اختصار وفى هدوء وارجع الى صلواتك مرة اخرى .

7- يمكن ايضا ان تتلو هذة الصلوات وانت على فراشك قبل ان تنام فبالاضافة الى عمل الصلاة ينشغل عقلك الباطن بشىء روحى ويتقدس فراشك وتكون احلامك نقية .

8- كذلك حينما تستيقظ ابدا فى تلاوة هذة الصلوات حتى قبل ان تقوم وقبل ان تغسل وجهك فيكون او فكر لك هو فكر روحى واول من تخاطبة هو الله .

9- كلما تجد فرصة سانحة للصلاة انتهزها وهكذا تنتصر على مشكلة (الوقت الضائع) وتتعود الصلاة .

10- كل هذة الصلوات لا تمنع صلواتك بالاجبية ولا صلواتك الخاصة وانت واقف فى خشوع امام الله ....​​


----------



## ميرنا (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*

الله يا فراشه موضوع مهم اوى وهثبته ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*



ميرنا قال:


> الله يا فراشه موضوع مهم اوى وهثبته ​




*شكرآ يا ميرنا على الرد و التثبيت* :36_15_15:​


----------



## bnt elra3y (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا*

الله حلوة اوى يافراشة التدريب ده انا مش بقولك دايما بتجيبلنا الحاجات النادرة الحلوة زيك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اخت مهرائيل (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*

اللة جميل اوى اوى يا فراشة الموضوع دة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا*



bnt elra3y قال:


> الله حلوة اوى يافراشة التدريب ده انا مش بقولك دايما بتجيبلنا الحاجات النادرة الحلوة زيك
> ربنا يباركك



ميرسى حبيبتى على الرد الحلوووو :08:

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*



اخت مهرائيل قال:


> اللة جميل اوى اوى يا فراشة الموضوع دة
> 
> ربنا يباركك



و يباركك حبيبتى ميرسى ليكى كتير


----------



## girl_in_jesus (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*

*وااااااااااااااااو روعه يا فراشه 
بجد يستحق التثبيت​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*



girl_in_jesus قال:


> *وااااااااااااااااو روعه يا فراشه ​*
> 
> *بجد يستحق التثبيت*​




ميرسى يا عسل على ردك الحلوووو :new8:​


----------



## maro nabil (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*

معلومات مهمة جدا بس ياريت مش نمشي عليها يوم وبعدها ننسي


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*

​ميرسى اوى يا فراشة ياجميلة على التدريبات الجميلة دى


----------



## K A T Y (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*

_*ميرسي يا فراشة علي النصايح ديه*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحافظ عليكي*_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*



maro nabil قال:


> معلومات مهمة جدا بس ياريت مش نمشي عليها يوم وبعدها ننسي


 
عندك حق يا مارو 

المهم المواظبة عليها

شكرآ حبيبتى على الرد

الرب يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> ميرسى اوى يا فراشة ياجميلة على التدريبات الجميلة دى


 
ميرسى حبيبتى ينبوع المحبة

الرب يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*



K A T Y قال:


> _*ميرسي يا فراشة علي النصايح ديه*_​
> 
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحافظ عليكي*_​


 
ميرسى يا كاتى حبيبتى

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## rose24 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*

*الله على هذا التدريب
كلام يدخل القلب ويشجع الانسان على الالتزام  بالصلاة اكثر واكثر
شكرا يا فرووشة ..شكرا عزيزي*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*

شكرآ يا روزى حبيبتى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## maramero (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*

شكرا يا فراشة علي الموضوع الجميل ده
ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*

شكرآ مرمر على الرد الجميل

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## زهرة الربيع (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انك لا تستطيع ان تصل مرة واحدة الى ما وصلة القديسون فى سنوات عديدة لذلك اتبع التدرج الاتى :-
> 1- ضع لنفسك صلاة قصيرة تناسبك ويمكنك ان ترددها كثيرا من اعماقك معبرا بها عن مشاعرك الخاصة .​
> 2- استخدم هذة الصلاة فى اوقات فراغك لتشغل بها نفسك فلا تشرد افكارك فى التافهات او فيما لا يليق من خطايا وهكذا تكسب فائدة مزدوجة : الصلاة وايضا مقاومة الافكار وتشغل وقتك فيما ينفعك روحيا .
> 
> ...



ربنا يباركك حبيبت ألبي و يعوضك

تحياتي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*

مشكورة يا زهرتنا الجميلة

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## لنو الدلوعة (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*

جميل جدا  ميرسي ليك الموضوع مهم جدا وحلو


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*

ميرسى يا لنو على الكومنت الجميل دا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## جاد الياس دغمش (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*

شكرا يافراشتي على هذا الموضوع الجميل والمهم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*

ميرسى يا جاد على مرورك الجميل​


----------



## Meriamty (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*

تدريب راائع جدا يا فراشه 

شكرا ليكى وربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*

ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى​


----------



## mero_engel (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*

*فعلا موضوع هايل ويستاهل التثبيت*
*ميرسي يا قروشتي علي النصايح الجميله دي في الصلاه*​


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*

جميل يافرااااااااشه
موضوع حلو خالص بجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*



mero_engel قال:


> *فعلا موضوع هايل ويستاهل التثبيت*
> 
> 
> *ميرسي يا فروشتي علي النصايح الجميله دي في الصلاه*​




ميرسى ليكى يا ميرو حبيبتى :flowers:




twety قال:


> جميل يافرااااااااشه
> موضوع حلو خالص بجد
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



ربنا يخليكى يا تويتى يا قمر :flowers:​


----------



## emadjesus (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*

سلام لكم


ربنا يباركك  على الموضوع الجميل دا


ودى تكملة بسيطة للموضوع 


*تدريب الصلاة في الطريق:


يمكن أن تكون سائ  را في الطريق، وقلبك منشغل مع الله، إما بمزمور، أو بصلاة خاصة، أو بصلوات
قصيرة ترفع بها قلبك إلى الله، كأن تقول له
:


يا رب اغفر لي، لا تحسب عّلي آثامي
. إرحمني يا رب كعظيم رحمتك. نجني يا رب من ضعفاتي،
أعطني قوة. اجعلها يا رب أيام مباركة، بارك أيام هذا الصوم. أعطني يا رب فترة أقضيها معك. أربط
يا رب قلبي بك. إملأنى يا رب من محبتك. أعطنى يا رب نعمة، أعطنى معونة. أعطنى يا رب حياة
مقدسة، أعطنى قلبا نقيا. إغسلنى يارب فأبيض أكثر من الثلج. يارب نقني. يارب نجني. احفظني من كل
شر. اشترك في العمل معي. كرحمتك يا رب ولا كخطاياي...


درب نفسك على أمثال هذه الصلوات، وأنت في الطريق، أو وأنت في طرق المواصلات
. المهم أن تشغل
قلبك بالله... وهناك أي  ضا:


٢
- تدريب الصلاة وسط الناس:


سواء كنت في اجتماع، أو مع أصدقائك، أو مع أفراد الأسرة، أو وسط الناس في أي مكان، أرفع قلبك
إلى الله بأية عبارة
. وهكذا تكون ساكًتا، وقلبك يشتغل من الداخل، في شركة مع الروح القدس. لأن
الإنسان الصامت يمكن أن يكون مخزًنا لأسرار الله. وكما يقول الشيخ الروحاني "سكت لسانك، لكي يتكلم
قلبك...".


٣
- تدريب الصلاة أثناء العمل:


العمل اليدوي يساعد كثي  را على امتزاجه بالصلاة، كما كان آباؤنا في عمل أيديهم
. وهكذا يختلف عن
الأعمال اليدوية التي يقوم بها أهل العالم. وحتى لو كان عملك فكريا بحًتا، بين الحين والآخر أرفع قلبك
إلى الله ولو بصلاة قصيرة جدا كأن تقول: إشتقت إليك يا رب. لا أريد أن أتغرب كثي  را عنك. اجعلني
أعمل من أجلك. بارك كل ما أعمله. أحبك يارب من كل قلبي وأشتاق إليك. أسبح اسمك القدوس أثناء
عملي. حلو اسمك ومبارك، في أفواه قديسيك. أشكرك يا رب من كل قلبي. كن معي. اشترك في العمل
معي... لا تجعل العمل يفصلني عن الصلة الدائمة بك. لا شيء يفصلني عن محبة المسيح...


٤
- تدريب التأمل في الصلوات:


خذ صلوات المزامير مث ً لا، وباقي صلوات الأجبية، مجا ً لا لتأملك الروحي
. وهكذا عندما تصليها يكون
ذلك بعمق. وكذلك صلوات القداس والتسبحة، حتى يكون لها تأثيرها في قلبك عندما تسمعها.


٥
- تدريب الاستمرار في الصلاة:


درب نفسك على أنه كلما تجد صلاتك قاربت على الانتهاء، حاول أن تطيلها بعض الوقت، ولو دقيقتين
.


المهم أنك لا تسرع بالانتهاء من الصلاة والانصراف من حضرة الله
. قاوم نفسك واستمر ولو قلي ً لا جدا.


ثم استأذن الرب واختم صلاتك
.


٦
- تداريب نقاوة الصلاة وروحانيتها:


وهي تداريب كثيرة جدا
. منها الصلاة بفهم، وبعمق، وبحرارة ورغبة. والصلاة باتضاع وانسحاق.


والصلاة بلا طياشة بلا سرحان
. وإن لم تستطع ذلك، أدخل في التدريب التالي وهو:


٧
- تدريب الصلاة لأجل الصلاة:


قيل لمار اسحق 
"كيف نتعلم الصلاة؟" فقال "بالصلاة"...
: ولا شك أن الصلاة –كأي عمل روحي- هي "عطية صالحة نازلة من فوق من عند أبي الأنوار" (يع ١


.(
١ : ١٧ ). فاطلبها إذن منه، كما طلبها التلاميذ قائلين "علمنا يا رب أن نصلي" (لو ١١
قل له: أعطني يا رب أن أصلي. أعطني خلوة حلوة معك. أعطني الكلام الذي أقوله لك. أعطني الرغبة
في الصلاة. وأعطني الحب الذي أحبك به فأصلي. أعطني الحرارة التي في الصلاة. واعطني الدموع
والخشوع. أنا يا رب لا أعلم كيف أصلي، فعلمني. وامنحني المشاعر اللائقة بالصلاة. وتحدث أنت معي
يارب فأحدثك....


٨
- تدريب الصلاة لأجل الآخرين:


لا تكن صلاتك في الصوم من أجل نفسك فقط
. إنما تدرب أي  ضا على الصلاة من أجل الآخرين. كم من
أناس طلبوا إليك أن تصلي لأجلهم، ولم تفعل. تذكر ذلك في الصوم. كم من أشخاص تشعر بحاجتهم إلى
الصلاة، لأنهم في مشكلة، أو في ضيقة، أو مرض، أو هم محتاجون من أجل حياتهم الروحية. صلّ من
أجل هؤلاء ومن أجل الذين رقدوا...


صلّ من أجل الكنيسة، ومن أجل سلامة البلد، ومن أجل الخير العام، ومن أجل الذين لا يعرفون الله، من
أجل الملحدين والمستهترين وغير المؤمنين
. صلّ لأجل ملكوت الله على الأرض.


إنه تدريب جميل أن تصلي لأجل غيرك
. وبوجه خاص:


٩
- تدريب الصلاة لأجل المسيئين:


: 
إنه أمر الهي أكثر من كونه تدريبا، إذ يقول الرب "صلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم" (مت ٥
٤٤ ). إنها فرصة أن تدرب نفسك على تنفيذ هذه الوصية أثناء الصوم.


صلّ أن يغفر الله لهؤلاء المسيئين، وأن ينقذهم مما هم فيه
. وصلّ من أجل محبتهم لك ومحبتك لهم، حتى
لا يتغير قلبك من جهتهم بسبب إساءتهم لك. أطلب لهم الخير. وصلّ أن ينقذك الرب من إدانتهم في
فكرك أو أمام الناس.


طبيعي أنك تصلي لأجل أحبائك والأجمل أن تصلي لأجل هؤلاء
.


قل له
: إحفظهم يارب. خلصهم. اغفر لهم. أعطني نعمة في أعينهم. وأعطني أن أحبهم كسائر أحبائي.


إجعل قلبي نقيا من جهتهم
.


١٠ 
- تداريب أخرى للصلاة:


أ
- درب نفسك على التبكير في الصلاة، وأن يكون الله هو أول من تكلمه في يومك، ولو بعبارة قصيرة.


أشكرك يارب
. اجعله يلرب يو  ما مبار ً كا. أعطني يو  ما مقد  سا أرضيك فيه...


ب
- درب نفسك على ترديد صلوات القديسين. ابحث عنها وصلّ بها.
(صلوات الأنبياء موجودة في الكتاب وفي طقس سبت النور)


ج
- اقرأ الكتب التي تعطيك حرارة روحية وتجعلك تصلي بحرارة.


د
- صلّ قبل كل عمل، وقبل كل زيارة ومقابلة.


سلام المسيح معكم*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*



emadjesus قال:


> سلام لكم
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك على الموضوع الجميل دا
> ...


 
اضافة رااااااااااااااااائة الف شكر يا عماد

وربنا يعوضك كل خير


----------



## emadjesus (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*

سلام لكم

*مرسى ليكى ولمشاركتك 
              وربنا يباركك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمة  ولنشر كلمتة*

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*

ميرسى يا عماد

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## نشات جيد (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*

ربنا يحفظكم من كل سوء


----------



## نشات جيد (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*

الوضوع جميل جدا  يا احلى فراشة ربنا يعوضكم  ع تعبكم اذكرونى ف صلواتكم ربنا يبارك خدمتكم​


----------



## نشات جيد (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*

شكر جدا  ربنا معكم​


----------



## نشات جيد (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*

ياريت اكون صديق ل منتدى


----------



## ut2 (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تدريب على الصلاة فى كل حين .. قداسة البابا شنودة*

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------

